# Should I stay away from..



## larrybmw (Mar 26, 2003)

puchasing a 2001 M3? If the car has the engine problem, won't BMW replace it for up to 100K miles?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

larrybmw said:


> *puchasing a 2001 M3? If the car has the engine problem, won't BMW replace it for up to 100K miles? *


There is an extended 6 year/100k mile warranty on lubricated parts inside the engine. Be aware that a MY01 is probably near 3 years old at this point, so nearly half of that warranty period is over.

Otherwise, if the rest of the car is in good shape, you should be fine.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Should I stay away from..*



DougDogs said:


> *Isn't this offer limited to a few months of production ??? I don't think the whole model year is covered:dunno: *


no, all MY2001-2003 M3's come with the 6yr/100K engine warranty


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

The amount of misinformation about this is truly astounding.

The "problem period" mostly covers 10/01 - 12/01 production cars - ALL of which are 2002 and NOT 2001 models.

From the statistics we have managed to compile (thanks to Jason @ RoadFly) do not show a higher failure rate for cars either before or after that short production window.

ALL M3's produced from day 1 to today carry the 6 year / 100K engine warranty (actually limited to oil lubricated engine parts).

There is very little reason to stay away from any production date anyway as the extended engine warrany should provide a great piece of mind - if she does not blow in 6 years or 100K you've probably gotten your money's worth either way. If I were looking at a car in the "effected" range I might use that against the owner as a negotiating point but that's about it.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Should I stay away from..*



SARAFIL said:


> *There is an extended 6 year/100k mile warranty on lubricated parts inside the engine. Be aware that a MY01 is probably near 3 years old at this point, so nearly half of that warranty period is over.
> 
> Otherwise, if the rest of the car is in good shape, you should be fine. *


The first cars were sold in march of 2001 - leaving still well over 3.5 years on the warranty. 
Again, if it does not blow up in 6 years or 100K miles it probably will die of something other than bearing failure as the oil starvation issue that seems to make the effected cars fail would have reared its ugly head well before that kind of milage (at least all of the information gathered indicates that).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The current SERVICE ACTION is limited to those few problematic months of production. The warranty is on all S54 engines built (M3 and MZ3).

Actually until the very recently built cars, the MY2001 cars had the most bullet proof engines.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *The current SERVICE ACTION is limited to those few problematic months of production. The warranty is on all S54 engines built (M3 and MZ3).
> 
> Actually until the very recently built cars, the MY2001 cars had the most bullet proof engines. *


Reading the service action post by BMW NA...it says the M roadsters and coupes are NOT covered.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *Reading the service action post by BMW NA...it says the M roadsters and coupes are NOT covered. *


That's what I said, only maybe not clearing. The WARRANTY covers ALL S54 engines.

I wasn't clear that the Service Action only covers the engines built when BMW feels there was a specifc problem. It seems that the MZ3s missed those engines.

Which is entirely possible. M3 production was ramping up. MZ3 production was flalling off. MZ3 engines are built then shipped in bluk to Spartenburg. The just could have not gotten any for that time frme. BMW seems to think so.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

That should say:

...only maybe not CLEARLY.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Gotcha...I see what you mean now.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I drove an 01 M3 cab last night and to my dissappointment was not overly amazed. Are there symptoms of the engine problems? Are there other issues with cluth, etc?

This unit had only 6300 miles on it but just did not seem right. That and the long throw shifter compared to my ZHP was :thumbdwn:  No the power band was a different story


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I drove an 01 M3 cab last night and to my dissappointment was not overly amazed. Are there symptoms of the engine problems? Are there other issues with cluth, etc?
> 
> This unit had only 6300 miles on it but just did not seem right. That and the long throw shifter compared to my ZHP was :thumbdwn:  No the power band was a different story  *


The M3 is deceptive. It doesn't feel like it is doing much, until you realize how fast you re going. Or how litle you have pushed on the go pedal.

For most driving you don't use all the performance there is in a normal car, so the extra the M3 has is not really seen.

But push the pedal to the floor and watch the speedo wind up. Or while cruising on the highway, just put your foot down for a short time and look down to see the wrong side of 100 if there are cops in the area.

The torque curve is so flat, the sensations are different in the car.

As for symptoms of eninge problems, they start with noises, normally between 2000 - 3000 RRPM, part throttle. They progress until they are heard all the time. And then parts start flying around.


----------



## madplaye2 (Jul 3, 2003)

What if someone were to purchase a used 01 m3 or something like that for a good price and then just purposely blow the engine up and get a new one since it would be covered under that 6 year 100k warranty. Would this work because if it would you could have a m3 with a brand new engine in it for a very cheap price.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

madplaye2 said:


> What if someone were to purchase a used 01 m3 or something like that for a good price and then just purposely blow the engine up and get a new one since it would be covered under that 6 year 100k warranty. Would this work because if it would you could have a m3 with a brand new engine in it for a very cheap price.


Not a real smart idea. First off, a replaced engine is not going to increase your car's value. Second, if the engine is solid, I'd doubt you could blow it short of a mis-shift which wouldn't be covered. BMW has denied claims based on cars that they felt were abused. Lastly, why would you do that?


----------



## madplaye2 (Jul 3, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Not a real smart idea. First off, a replaced engine is not going to increase your car's value. Second, if the engine is solid, I'd doubt you could blow it short of a mis-shift which wouldn't be covered. BMW has denied claims based on cars that they felt were abused. Lastly, why would you do that?


I C just curious thats all


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

madplaye2 said:
 

> I C just curious thats all


Another thing is that the odds of blowing the bottom end with an overrev are pretty damn low - you will blow the top end off the motor sky high well before you damage the bottom end - one hell of a clue for your dealership
This is why the original "overrev" theory BMWNA tried to push never washed - no way in hell a 250 or 500rpm overrev will blow the bottom end (or the top end for that matter).
Oh and yet again, early 2002's not 2001's tend to go boom..


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I drove an 01 M3 cab last night and to my dissappointment was not overly amazed. Are there symptoms of the engine problems? Are there other issues with cluth, etc?
> 
> This unit had only 6300 miles on it but just did not seem right. That and the long throw shifter compared to my ZHP was :thumbdwn:  No the power band was a different story


Forget the cabs... My feeling was the same after I drove one... no big deal. The coupe is different, much lighter than the cab.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

madplaye2 said:


> What if someone were to purchase a used 01 m3 or something like that for a good price and then just purposely blow the engine up and get a new one since it would be covered under that 6 year 100k warranty. Would this work because if it would you could have a m3 with a brand new engine in it for a very cheap price.


Having just bought a used 2001, I have to say that it's the tightest car I've ever had. The motor is a serious piece of machinery, and as already been stated, has no issues with the 2001's.


----------

